# Troubles with in app tipping confirmed.



## Bpr2 (Feb 21, 2017)




----------



## Bustle89 (Jun 2, 2018)

I had a similar problem recently trying to tip drivers going to and from my local bar. I guess it's not just me!


----------



## Bpr2 (Feb 21, 2017)

Thanks for the info So_cal_909760


----------

